# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Beginner

## privet

Hi there, 
I'm a Brazilian who lives in Los Angeles. I've wanted to learn Russian for quite a while and finally registered for some local classes. I've been taking these classes for about 6 months now. I'm still at the very early stage - I probably know less than 40 Russian words and can't even count to 10  ::  I know that everything takes practice, so while I might not help others in this forum at my current stage, I'm hoping to gain more knowledge from more experienced folks here. 
спасибо!

----------


## lorente

Hi! Welcome to MR!

----------


## privet

Thanks lorente!  ::

----------


## lorente

> Thanks lorente!

 We can speak Russian if you'd like. Skype?  Whatsapp?  Facebook?

----------


## privet

> We can speak Russian if you'd like. Skype?  Whatsapp?  Facebook?

 Thanks for the response, but I feel I'm too much of a beginner to hold a conversation in Russian right now lol. All I know if some basic greetings and so on. I won't mind to add you on Skype, but we'll probably be speaking in English  ::

----------


## lorente

It's not a huge problem) I like to meet new people from others corners of the world so I would pleased to talk to you. Anyway my skype is *brandanovich*

----------

